# Daddy Daughter Hiking Time



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well Dora is taking some time off from agility and DH is always about fairness, Isabelle went to agility with me so he packed Dora up and took her hiking. What is even better is he took his camera! I was so happy he did this (think talking him into Neezer No 2 might be easier!) He said the worst part was everyone who met Dora wanted to talk to them!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It did hit 87F yesterday (even really warm for us!) and DH said Dora was a bit warm. He said on this trail you had to walk thru the creek on the way there he picked Dora up and carry her. Notice what she did on the way back- apparently she had enough of hiking! I think DH might have forgotten how long his legs are compared to Dora's. She barely moved last night! We went for our Sunday hike but we cut it down quite a bit!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! How sweet of your DH!!!

Dora is so cute and just look at her taking time to smell everything. I bet she will sleep good tonight!

Oh my - she laid right down in that water - how funny.

Is that her harness or a bandana?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Dora just laying in the creek to cool off. That is something Shelby woul do, too. No girlie, girl here. What a nice Daddy to take his girl out. So cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dora looks so adorable. She must be so well trained to be off leash.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you to your DH for taking pictures for us I always enjoy Dora Pictures....I am a little jealous of the weather. 

I really like the last picture of Dora in the creek.

We took the dogs for a walk today and the wind was blowing 15-25 mph about 50 degrees(which is warm compared to last weekend)....the walk was a little unpleasant.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That was her harness on-she was just so hot she laid right now and stayed there until he made her leave! Let's just say Dora is the good dog offleash she sniffs around and just hangs out but makes sure to be within 15 feet- Belle is fine unless there are people who she is convinced are in love with her!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love that last picture of Dora in the creek! She looks like she had a great time, even if she was tired and hot.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Those are great pictures. I especially love the one where Dora is cooling off in the creek, what a doll!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What great pictures and what a great Hav family you have!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda- How sweet of your husband to take Dora on an outing! Do you think he loves these girls? :biggrin1: And that last picture of Dora with her pink tongue hanging out is wonderful. She looks so content in the cool water!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Amanda!

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks like such FUN!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like Daddy & Dora had a great time together. So you think he is starting to warm up to another??


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are beautiful photos Amanda! Isn't it amazing how they win the hearts of the DHs and have them wrapped around their little pawz?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - they are such great pictures - they must have had so much fun!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I would take the 87 degrees! It is -3 here right now.Ugh!  

What wonderful bonding time they had! Great shots


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT pictures, Amanda. Your DH did a great thing, taking Dora out on a hike. I wish my hubby did half that! lol

There's a girl who knows how to cool off. She's such a cutie! 

Oh - and it's -18F with the windchill today. BRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Dora is aDORAable. It sounds like she and your DH had a nice outing. My fingers are crossed for Hav #2. I sure wouldn't mind those 87 degree temperatures - certainly better than the negative numbers we had here yesterday, although Nico and Desi like the cold. I'm trying to remember why we left southern California . . .


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Jim did good!!! Pix and all! Dora is so precious. When will you be ready to bring her over for Hannah to play with? She was asking about her again last night 

It was nice to have Belle accompany us on our outing while Dora was busy w/Daddy. It just cracks me up how she loves being in her little "doggy bag". So, did you get to use any of the goodies we were given at the show? Tori got a bath w/the Plum Silky and a Blueberry facial! Believe it or not, I think the blueberry aromatherapy worked! She was _definitely_ more relaxed during this bath than she usually is.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a good Daddy. That is so nice that Bella now gets some special Daddy time. She looked very happy in the water!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, loved the pics, tell you're DH how much we enjoyed them!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone- DH said to tell you, yes he is dreamy but I am still not getting a puppy- *WHAT A SNOT!!!!* Dora can be so funny when she is tired, she just gives out. She used to do that when running with DH. She would run and then just stop and get thrown 10 feet so she lost jogging priveleges! She did much better on our family sunday hike but it was cooler and it wasn't completely in the sun.

Leslie-
Thank goodness Belle was that exhausted to just lay in the bag- hot day at agility. I was shocked how many samples that vendor gave us! It had to have 20 little bottles. As to the blueberry face wash- I love it already! It helped with Belle's tear stains and it got all the food and dirt off Dora's face as well. Leslie- maybe we should buy stock in this company. I do have to say the girls wouldn't eat the blueberry cookies though!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Thanks everyone- DH said to tell you, yes he is dreamy but I am still not getting a puppy- *WHAT A SNOT!!!!* Dora can be so funny when she is tired, she just gives out. She used to do that when running with DH. She would run and then just stop and get thrown 10 feet so she lost jogging priveleges! She did much better on our family sunday hike but it was cooler and it wasn't completely in the sun.
> 
> Leslie-
> Thank goodness Belle was that exhausted to just lay in the bag- hot day at agility. I was shocked how many samples that vendor gave us! It had to have 20 little bottles. As to the blueberry face wash- I love it already! It helped with Belle's tear stains and it got all the food and dirt off Dora's face as well. Leslie- maybe we should buy stock in this company. *I do have to say the girls wouldn't eat the blueberry cookies though!*
> ...


Neither would Tori but, Rascal seemed to enjoy them! Maybe you can serve them to guests, remember she said they were just oatmeal cookies w/out the sugar. Don't know how you'd explain the bone shape, though :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are some great pictures, and to think a DH took them. I think that is wonderful.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a lovely area! Your sweetie is super nice to take Dora along for the trip! Did he do her bath when you got home too?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- yeah right! Best part is that Dora was dry when I arrived home sitting on the couch, I picked her up to love her and let me tell you how much dirt fell off her! Nice to come home from a grooming show to groom my own dog!

Amanda


----------

